# Passion Pictures



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)

Here's a picture that makes me want to go ride. Post your's.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*kualoa ranch*












Mountain Medic said:


> Here's a picture that makes me want to go ride. Post your's.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*Inspiration...*

Picked up her bike that week.. Rode 1000+ foot climbs the same week. Yes, she needs a helmet... Gotta love mountain girls. 
Oh yeah... the trails were nice too...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

flipnidaho said:


> Picked up her bike that week.. Rode 1000+ foot climbs the same week. Yes, she needs a helmet... Gotta love mountain girls.
> Oh yeah... the trails were nice too...


Details? Was that her 1st ride? Did she enjoy it? She'll be needing clipless pedals and some duds to go w/ the helmet. And, oh yeah, a passion handle of course.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Monarch passion


----------



## flyingsuperpetis (Jan 16, 2004)

*Yup.*

Great pics! Looks like some fun weekends.


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

let's ride


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

.........


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Drool....


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

*My boy...*

My son (14) has enough passion for the both of us. First is at Palmer Park. The ham shot was just before carrying our bikes across the Platte on a Turkshead Peak ride and hike.

Third shot isn't biking but it's bike related. We were climbing the backside of Mt Elbert and my son kept talking about how great it would be to be riding up the trail. I told him there was NO way you could ride UP that trail, at least not for long. He insisted he could ride all the way up to the peak. So I said, "well, your bike weighs about 25-pounds, do you think you could carry a 25-pound rock to the top?" He said he could, so, my then 13YO son bet me a new pair of sunglasses that he could carry the rock, in his hands, to the top of Mt. Elbert (highest peak in Colorado @ 14,450-odd feet). I bet he couldn't and further bet that he couldn't even carry it to treeline. Lo & behold, he made it to treeline no problem.

If you look carefully at the picture, you can see the river couple of miles behind & about a 2,000 vertical feet below him. He won the bet. Youth is wasted on the young....


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

*NE Rocks *

New England in the fall...

John


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

DWF said:


> My son (14) has enough passion for the both of us. First is at Palmer Park. The ham shot was just before carrying our bikes across the Platte on a Turkshead Peak ride and hike.


God help us all when he gets his Imperial built...


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

*My contribution - Moab*

.....


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

*A couple more - Fruita*

.....


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> God help us all when he gets his Imperial built...


Yeah, it's going to happen pretty soon. All of his parts (and new armor) are in. He has this idea that the bike is going to make him invincible, so I figure I'd better keep a close eye on him until he finds out otherwise....


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

ArmySlowRdr said:


>


Thanks for that - I did my first CC race there, my GF gets sick of hearing me go "That's the place!!!" every time we see it in a movie.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

*What goes up must come down.*

Anticipation.


----------



## Winston (Apr 27, 2004)

*When the ride wins*










Finishing the Harding to Joplin loop in Southern California on a warm September day.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

great picture! can't count the number of times i've felt like that.   

rt


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

*My contributions...*

Out of the hundress of mtb pics I have, these three are my favorates. They remind me of good rides with good people on great trails:

Pic #1: Wet ride on Stella's Ridge; Longview, WA. This is the picture I send to friends who want to know what riding in the Pacific NW is all about.

Pic #2: First time clearing most of the stunts I tried on Vancouver's North Shore. Fromme Mt.; Vancouver, BC; Canada

Pic #3: First trip to Whislter. Vancouver, BC

Pic #4: Trip to the Peach state. Chicopee Trail, Gainsville, GA


----------



## TJ. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wow, We have some trails just like that here.*



s1ngletrack said:


> .....


They say every one has a twin.

TJ


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

This one does it for me. Especially during mud season in the midwest. My bro-in-law on my old bike at Moab.


----------



## merlin (Jan 20, 2004)

Various Nor Cal high country pix


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

TJ. said:


> They say every one has a twin.
> 
> TJ


Yeah, I can't seem to getit through my head (despite having lived there for 7 years) that GJ is not Fruita


----------



## Fat Jeff (Jan 17, 2004)

*Colorado 10k and higher*

This pic is from a 5 day back country trip I took a few years back. It's about a day out of Telluride, elevation is somewhere around 10,000 feet, the peaks in the background are 14k. This was a very welcome day of mostly downhill riding after a first day of huck-a-lung climbing past 11k.


----------



## Nels (May 18, 2004)

*Here's two*

From SW Idaho:


----------



## slovenia (Mar 17, 2005)

*My passion*

Back in 2000:

























Family:









Some other:









Winter:


----------



## IbikeID (Apr 1, 2004)

Apologies for the low res.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

nice pics across the board


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Pre-digital:

<img src ="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212danard-med.jpg">


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

*Winter in Vegas*

Red Rock NCA outside of Las Vegas - Various locations including the Cowboy Trails, Cottonwood Trails including Red Valley, Norba loop, Mud Springs, and Viagra.


----------



## TJ. (Jan 12, 2004)

*I know of several websites that call it Fruita too.*



s1ngletrack said:


> Yeah, I can't seem to getit through my head (despite having lived there for 7 years) that GJ is not Fruita


I love it when people ask me: "Is Grand Junction any where near Fruita?"

TJ


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*Fairfax, Cali*

I love snaking through the trees for a couple hours.


----------



## nnn (Feb 1, 2005)

Pirin, Bulgaria


----------



## slovenia (Mar 17, 2005)

mattbikeboy said:


> Our Cowboy Trails in Red Rock NCA


Cactuses all over US


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

*out running the storm*










Broken Mesa


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

ibmkidIII said:


> Broken Mesa


 Wow - I recognize this photo from somehwere... I just can't remember where.

Oh yeah - the last *TWO* Dirt Rag issues! Nice work!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Fall in northern New England. This is pretty much my favorite spot on earth.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Winston said:


> Finishing the Harding to Joplin loop in Southern California on a warm September day.


That's a great picture!


----------



## garboui (Jul 16, 2004)

*glen major/ 3 rox*










the local stomping grounds in southern ontario eh.


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

*How'z about deeze?*

Time to go.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*well doze:*

#1 makes me wanna clean da filthy machine before da ride
#2 makes me wanna go ride
but after i clean #1 I'll probably hfta go'n take a doze first



wg said:


> Time to go.


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

San Diego


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Mountain Medic said:


> Here's a picture that makes me want to go ride. Post your's.


This usually makes me wish I was out on the singletrack...


----------



## smilycook (Jan 13, 2004)

*some more from idaho*

we have some variety in our state


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Tahoe snows please melt soon!*


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

Incredible photos so far.

Here's one from a solo ride on Pass Mtn in AZ last thanksgiving


----------



## trexnfx (Jan 25, 2004)

*Pikz . . .*

Great post - a few from my collection . . .

T-Rex


----------



## kjfp (May 24, 2004)

more. I need MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TJ. (Jan 12, 2004)

*Is that above Cranmore?*



radair said:


> Fall in northern New England. This is pretty much my favorite spot on earth.


Nice shot.

TJ


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

man, i want to ride now...


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Great shot...*



Winston said:


> Finishing the Harding to Joplin loop in Southern California on a warm September day.


I like the framing effect aound the shot. I think we have all been there before.


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Sharing the love*

A pic of my oldest crusing some SE single track last summer.


----------



## Padre (Jan 6, 2004)

Uh...here'sa few of mine....ehr..uh..ours....
1. BrianHead...last day of the ride season. Started to snow after we got back to the car.
2. My wife at mile 30-something of the Vision Quest, right before a big descent...


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

kjfp said:


> more. I need MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


got more ..


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

*The Tirol, Vail, and California...my life in reverse*

1. Sweet Tirolean singletrack above Nauders, Austria
2. A well-earned downhill towards dinner in Vail
3. Aspen passion
4. Water Dog Lake switchbacks in my Belmont, CA backyard (thanks to ROMP and Barry Stevens for some great local trails.  
5. More of Belmont, making me homesick. Left? Right? It doesn't matter...


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

North Kakalaki backwoods


----------



## Winston (Apr 27, 2004)

*Circa 2002*

1. Maple Springs Singletrack, Cleveland NF, CA.
2. West Horsethief, Cleveland NF, CA.
3. Porcupine Rim, Moab, UT.
4. Noble Canyon, CA.
5. Stansbury Island, UT.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

zod said:


> Say, how did your landing go on that jump?


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

That is not me but that tranny is extremely steep. It is hard to tell in the picture but that hill is so steep you can't walk your bike up it.. More than a few people have landed it in a major endo and rode right out of what looked like certain desaster.


----------



## Enoch (Jun 12, 2004)

Winston said:


> Finishing the Harding to Joplin loop in Southern California on a warm September day.


Oh look, They're stopping to pray. Isn't that nice. 

I think that's a great picture.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

zod said:


> That is not me but that tranny is extremely steep. It is hard to tell in the picture but that hill is so steep you can't walk your bike up it.. More than a few people have landed it in a major endo and rode right out of what looked like certain desaster.


I'm not a great hucker, but it looks as if this guy is about to fold himself over the bars on landing.


----------



## jparker164 (Mar 2, 2004)

heres a few more from home and abroad. . .


----------



## kingbobjr (Sep 22, 2004)

Here are a few shots from last year...not quite the same scenic beauty as some of the other pictures here... 

Broad Mountain overlook in Jim Thorpe, PA










Huber Woods in Locust, NJ










Delaware and Raritan Canal over by Lumberville, PA


----------



## trexnfx (Jan 25, 2004)

*What trail(s)?*

Great pics - what trail is that? Nearest city?

Thanks,
T-Rex


----------



## trexnfx (Jan 25, 2004)

*which trails??*

Great shots - what trails/areas are they? I'm looking to roadtrip from Portland this summer.

Thanks,
T-Rex


----------



## heatstroke (Jul 1, 2003)

*moab*

porc rim and baart wash - last year.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*local ride*

San Jose, CA


----------



## jparker164 (Mar 2, 2004)

simian23 said:


> 1. Sweet Tirolean singletrack above Nauders, Austria


Looks like a trail I rode in Chamonix. . . My tirolian experience was limited to Ischgl, where two of the pics I posted came from


----------



## Darkan (Mar 20, 2004)

*Random Utah shots*

Couple in Northern Utah
and of course...the old standby...


----------



## BigLarry (Jul 30, 2004)

*Henry Coe, Auburn*

1, Rode up this Willow Ridge with Plim, way out in Henry Coe, ~Gilroy,CA
2. Swoopy Connector Trail from Clementine to Foresthill Divide Loop, Auburn, CA
3. Clementine trail on North Fork of American River, Auburn, CA


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

mattbikeboy said:


> Red Rock NCA outside of Las Vegas - Various locations including the Cowboy Trails, Cottonwood Trails including Red Valley, Norba loop, Mud Springs, and Viagra.


This guy looks familiar?









Fred?










Apologies to Pete for image linking


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

Nat said:


> I'm not a great hucker, but it looks as if this guy is about to fold himself over the bars on landing.


Nah, that dude is a pro he always lands like butter......the pic just captured him at a weird moment in time.

Here are a few vids of him hitting that line

Wayneburger off the Squirrel Pelt

Wayneburger from another angle


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Motivations*

The Felsenmeer outside of Bensheim, GE
SudTirol Italy near Hafling
Daun, GE


----------



## Aquaholic (Jan 13, 2004)

*Let's ride*

Yeah!!!!


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

notaknob said:


> This guy looks familiar?
> 
> Fred?
> 
> Apologies to Pete for image linking


No.
Image leaching, what are you talking about? The photos are taken by me, or of me by riding buddies. Sorry to disappoint you.

mc


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

AZMikey in..... AZ


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Some Aussie trail passion for you


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

*It's still winter in Alaska*

A few of local Anchorage riding.

Randy


----------



## Francine (May 26, 2004)

*Phila riding at its best.*



wg said:


> Time to go.


 Take a look at the trails around Phila.


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

*Wow...*

I gotta get my camera out more during rides. Most of the riding I am doing now is training for the upcomming PA racing season, so I gotta keep moving... I really want to be riding now... but it's raining   Oh well...


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

*My passion*

is riding with my kid, see him race and off course with my riding buddies even if they're from out of town. Feels great to be able to share the mtb love with people you meet just before a ride even if the visiting party is you.

Thanks to my buddies Francis, Photo John, Greg, Gregg, Ken, Ken in KC and djohnsonaz from MTBR for the great memories.

My son enjoying some sweet singletrack









My first and only so far Santa Cruz experience with the MTBR.com crew









djohnsonaz visit to Puerto Rico









New Year's group ride


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Here are some from Vancouver Island:

First is my 9 year old son...everytime we go out he progress's so much, it amazes me.









Second is a new trail....someplace 


















just a bit of what the island has to offer....


----------



## Rex Marx (Apr 7, 2004)

This is the SART two weeks ago. Nice, but a little freaking being out there all alone. I was hearing things........


----------



## Skookum (Jan 17, 2005)

Plains of Abraham-Mt St Helens










NorthWest Timber Trail-Tiger Mt-Preston










Lower Dungeness-Sequim










Mission Ridge trailhead-Wenatchee/Cashmere


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Skookum said:


> Plains of Abraham-Mt St Helens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like some really great riding.


----------



## MUD KING (Mar 10, 2005)

best thread I've seen!


----------



## pipedream (Jul 8, 2004)

Can't wait to get this root back:










Wish I had my bike here:


----------



## Charlie (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, lots of amazing pictures. And they work, i really want to go out and ride now, too bad it turned cold again and snowed (well, snow and rain mixed together).


----------



## K-Zero (Jan 14, 2004)

*Perfect blue sky*

Absolute bliss.

K-Zero


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

garboui said:


> the local stomping grounds in southern ontario eh.


my old stomping grounds very nice. will be there a lot this summer.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*my contribution*

Black&White


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Favorites in Color*

my favortite color shots


----------



## coyoteboy (Jul 15, 2004)

Les Arcs, French Alps, 2001. Makes all things UK looks poor in comparison.


----------



## Mountain Medic (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

*Was it so cold there, that you....*

Didnt see the Wolf right next to you!!??



EndoRando said:


> A few of local Anchorage riding.
> 
> Randy


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

*GC -Rainbow Rim Trail*

in June.


----------



## Jorgen (May 13, 2004)

*Ride in Trondheim, Norway, last weekend*

On a three-hour-ride, with the trailhead only 10 minutes from my home. Trails where used during the Thors Hammer Gathering last year.


----------



## willstang86 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Thanks for motivating me guys*

I Was supposed to ride early this morning, but it was cloudy, cold and windy. I talked myself out of riding, so I was sitting here fealing bad about it and found this post of all the awesome trail shots. You guys inspired me to go out and ride. Turned out to be a very nice ride. Thanks for posting rhe great Shots.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey Brado, Slate Rock right.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*My measly contribution*

Wow, this is a right click and download thread! Here is one of mine from the Badlands of ND.










And another from a ride on the Maah Daah Hey near the North unit of the TRNP.


----------



## rayray74 (Sep 18, 2005)

Rivers Edge Trail in Great Falls, MT


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

*Auburn, CA & Moab, UT*

Some shots from a roadtrip I did last march. The first one I got hanging on my wall in front of my computer reminding me to get out and ride!


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

O.K Here's two of mine


----------



## kawboy8 (May 5, 2004)

cort said:


> O.K Here's two of mine


where is that?


----------



## cort (Mar 29, 2004)

First pic is somewhere in AZ (Don't want to piss any body off by posting trails - Hint: lots of Vortex's there)
Second photo is in Banff AB -lived there for six years - wicked riding, (tons of epics) but unfortunately, had to move from there because of the "deep hatred" and "backwards thinking" towards mountain bikers


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

*The Motorway*

last spring


----------

